# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  From 6 Weeks Down To 1 Week

## Captainutrition

I can only imagine what I would have looked like if I hadn't cheated as much as I did!! Tell me what you think, good or bad. My Show is the 19th. Throw me some last minute advice.
Question: How can you tell when a person is holding water. And how do you lose it?
Dangit - You haven't replied to my e-mail. Did you not get it?

----------


## Captainutrition

Pic #2

----------


## Captainutrition

Try again #2 & 3

----------


## Captainutrition

Few more

----------


## Captainutrition

Some more

----------


## sigrabbit

Nice work bro!

----------


## symatech

excellent work bro. keep up the good work.

----------


## saboudian

Abs look very good. I'm surprised your abs look that good and you don't have more muscularity in your chest and shoulders, but who knows, maybe once you cut your water and get a tan, they'll pop out.

Well anyways, nots its time for the infamous last week of prep. Anyways good luck with your show and remember to have fun while you're on stage.

----------


## Jdawg50

What did you do bro???

----------


## BIG R

You going to do the TX state comp. Thats Mike J.'s show. I just came from the Cornerstone Classic. There was some good competitors and some bad competitors. We will see what attends in Houston.

----------


## jasonbbflex

Beautiful, Capt. You've really been working. Now that you got rid of the hair and really starting cutting your abs look incredible -- front and sides both with great definition. Really nice. And your chest, shoulder and arms are showing nice vascularity -- your forarms are outstanding, showing lots of pop. Back look great and full. Legs are standouts. Calfs rival your forarms -- beautiful. Most of all, your confidence and smile help your shine. Keep going man. Look forward to hearing about the show.

Jason

----------


## Captainutrition

Thanks guys. 
I know I looked full. About 20 before the camera started shooting, I drank about 10-12oz. of honey to see what it would do to my vascularity. It took it away totally. It wasn't until 1 1/2 hours after I took it did the road map start to come back to normal. I did the honey thing to see how my body would react. I've tanning for about 3 weeks and when I get up from the bed from lying there for 20-30 mins, I'e got the best vascularity I have ever seen. Do you think it's do to the heat? Because I get the same freaky results after cutting the grass in the yard.
For you guys who have used the Pro and Dream Tan, when do you start to appy it for the best results? Days, minutes, hours? 
Big R - yes it is the TX. State Champ. Two weeks after that is the Lee Labrada Show. Do you think I should do it? I''m tired of the damn diet thing. This is the hardest thing I've EVER done. It is really going to determine what the comments I get from the people from the show.

----------


## jasonbbflex

Capt, do you have the vascularity if you do a light pump, take a hit of red wine, lie down and keep your feet elevated, then start posing 5 minutes later? Letting all your air out as you hit a pose helps with vasc, righ? Anyone else have comments? Have a great contest.

Jason

----------


## Iron Ghost

you look great. You are holding a bit of water though. Do you have any diuretics? What does your last week look like, as far as diet, carb depletion and loading, and water depletion? If you deplete water right, you will see a night and day difference with the picture posted. Your upper quads will shred up nice since you have good size. Looking great bro. Good luck.

----------


## Captainutrition

Jason-I can't tell you enough...Thank you. You're definelty good for the ego. I tried the feet in the air thing (30 min) and it didn't do anything for me.
Iron-How can you tell I'm holding water? What sticks out that makes it obvious? I just want to know for my own knowledge so I can help others. Diuretics-I hadn't planned on any. Not familiar with them. What are some good and easy ones to get a hold of. Diet-My last week is going to just be protein only; egg whites, black beans and brown rice, and chicken. Carbs do a funny thing to me and I want to do what I know works for me this close. After the show is over, the next 4 days I will try the carb deal and see what will happen then. A couple of weeks ago I tried the carb thing and I went completly full, lost all the veins. Scared the hell out of me. Maybe I didn't give it enough time.

I'm just to inexperienced in the diet thing for me. I just haven't found out what works for my body yet. Well 2 things I know...Just protein and Niacin work great.

Thanks for the blessings. ]

P.S. I know that I could use about 2" on my arms due to my size. Next 6 months after the show I'll spend more time there.

----------


## Captainutrition

Hey Iron-On your signature you mention your weight. 235 - 250. How long in between the 2 weights. Months?

----------


## BIG R

The Deal with the Pro tan: Start on Wed. one coat to see how it goes. Thursday one coat in the AM another in the PM. Friday Again in the AM. By that time you have a good 3-4 coats along with your good ole' natural tan. The dream tan is done the night before the competition after the weigh-ins. You may use the hair drier to make sure that it dries very good...it is like a shoe polish and gets on everything so sleep on some towels. I recomend the protan coats day ahead of time because of the poor novice competitors that are DRIPPING color on stage from the Pro-tan the night before. Pro tan is a stain that takes time to get in (and lots of time to get off)

Oh, and the effect of vascularity that you experience after tanning and after cutting the grass: 
Your body's way of internally trying to cool itself off. It brings the blood (by vasodialation) closer to the surface of the skin, the wind or simply cooler air will help with the heat exchange in order for the body maintain the normal internal temp. 98.6 Like a dog panting in hot weather using its tounge since the heavy coat does not allow for such cooling.

Big R

----------


## Captainutrition

Big R-FINALLY the answer I've been looking for. Thank you very much bro. I'll let you know how it goes on the tanning. Can you tell me how you can tell about the water thing? Both-when to start (and how much) reducing your water AND how you can tell when people are holding it? THANKS AGAIN ON THE TANNING!!!

----------


## BIG R

Senor Capitan,

DO NOT TAN in the sun or use the tanning bed 5 days out!!!! Even if you do not burn your skin will respond biologically to the tan as a 1st degree burn that will hold more unwanted subdermal water. Its PURE PRO-TAN from here...and if you are still too white put on another layer (coat). 


Oh The water thing...........that is a huge can of worms that you want to open? Diahretics or none? There are questions that I need answered.....but first I need to eat. just got back form the gym.

R

----------


## Captainutrition

If you need to ask some questions, ask away.
Hope you had a good meal!!!  :Big Grin:  

Thanks for the additional info on the tanning. Everything helps.

----------


## MIKE_XXL

Hey Bro, first of all you look great, if you deal with your water properly you will look a lot better come show day, i could post pictures of me 18 hours before the show and then prejudging, you would not belive the differance...it's like those silly ads for Cytodyne's Taraxatone, fat guy to ripped guy, i might do an article about that for this forum, first i must find time...but anyway, if you pinch your outer hand and get about 2 mm of skin fold that is all skin, ok...now pinch your abs and lower back, feel the differance, that my friend is water under the skin, skin itself has a 2-3mm fold then we must subtract the little bit of fat that we never quite diet off and what you have left is water...how to get rid of it, cut the water 18 hours from prejuding and if you have prescription diuretics then Dyazide or Aldactizide are my favorites take 25-50mg 1 hour before cutting water (as it take 1 hour for those diuretics to become active) then wait till about 12:00am (midnight) see how you look and either take one more 25mg dose or leave it alone, most people should just leave it alone at this point most tend to over use diuretics, thikning it's all water but some if it might be fat...if you do not have prescrition diuretics then Taraxaton or Dandilion root...the are very slow acting so you must start them 72 hours before prejudging to get results, i would say 500-1000mg of dandilion root every 12 hours...paint, i have a different systenm the Big R i go one coat of ProTan firday morning, about 6 hours later 1 caot of JanTana and then another coat of that 6 hour later, some tuching up on saturday morning of the show and i am good to go, stay warm in the pump up room that will insure vascularity, not too hot that your are sweating but warm, wine helps with vascularity for some, my wife gats crazy vascular from wine...i usually eate some simple carbs for 3 hours before pump up and then drink 250ml of water as i am pumping up...i do not agree with no carbs for the last week, as it might make you flat...but you know your body better then i do so your call on that, i hope that helped a bit...XXL

----------


## Captainutrition

XXL-Thanks a bunch man. BIG R has sent me alot of stuff to deal with the water thing too. What does it usually take to get a prescription to that stuff. Is it tough (send me a PM if you'd like on that). 
Like I was saying on the honey trick I tried, It just took away all the vas with in 20 minutes and it was 1.5 hours till it started to come back. Seeing as though I think I know what works for me (?), I think this late in the prep I'm just going to stick with what I think will work. If I make a mistake, that's fine with me. Like I've said, this is my first show not my last. I have been keeping an awesome log book since the beginning and it will help me on the next one.
Thanks for the tanning tips. Maybe I'll combine the 2 tips  :Big Grin:  .
Again, as for the diuretics, I will get a hold of something. I've got plenty of time.
How strongly do you feel about the carbs before the pump. And which ones do you recommend?

----------


## dangit

Looking great man. Legs look real cut. I agree with the water thing. Once you drop your water, you'll look way better again.

I took a herbal diuretic and it worked fine for me. Mine had Taraxaton in it. Just like Mike XXL said, I could feel the extra water in my lower back and also in my legs.

Whatever you do, don't get too worked up. It's only your first show and you'll do great. You look real good now and everything should fall into place this week.

I did have a shot of whine before going out on the stage. It's nice to calm the nerves and brings out the veins too.

----------


## Captainutrition

Well look who finally showed up. Welcome, I was getting worried.  :Big Grin:  
I'm gonna find me a few pills and start it Thursday. It's funny, I hear more about the water retention than I do the fat. Thanks again dangit for the comments and ALL the help in the past (and the future). There a few guys on here that really take the time.

----------


## jasonbbflex

So Capt, now that it's Tuesday, what's your workout schedule this week? Sounds like you're taking the good advice on tanning and water. What music are you using?

Jason

----------


## saboudian

Well once you find some time to stop eatin beer and pizza let us know how ya did and you know we're gonna want to see the comp pics.

----------


## Captainutrition

saboudian- I'll never be done with that.

OK.....Short and sweet...didn't make the top five.

Long story (these are not excuses, I had a great time)

There were 14 guys in my class. The biggest class there. That was something to be proud of. I only weighed in at 220. I was a little shock seeing as though I started my diet 12 weeks ago at 261#. 40 freaking pounds gone. DAMN THAT HURTS!!! I was the second tallest in my class, he stood 6'5", 2 inches taller than me. I was told by several people, besides familly and friends, that I should have easily placed in the top 4 or 5th. I was OK with what happened. It was such an awesome experience.
I got the honor to be pumping up in the back with Dave Palumbo, Craig Titus, Lee Labrada, and Kelly Ryan. That in it's self was a great experience to be in my posing suit, pumping up with those people.
After the contest, I did talk with all the judges and ask them what was my major draw back.....Shocker...I was too tall for the lack of weight I was carrying and my arms and back are to small for my size. That was easy to swallow since I already knew what my problem was in the first place. They told me I needed to take off 1 1/2 to 2 years off and get some size. I need atleast 30-40 pounds of just muscle. NO PROBLEM  :Wink:  I've decided that I'll do it in a year and get back in that same show kick there freaking asses.  :Shoot:  

I want to send a shout to dangit, MIKE...XXL, and BIG R. You gentlemen really went out beyond the call of duty.
 :The Wave:  

I will put some pics on the web tonight or tomorrow. Sorry for the delay but I have to get them down loaded.

Thanks again!!!

----------


## BIG R

Cool Brotha!! Now eat some BAD sh*T!!

----------


## animal333

You have a great build, by the way I like your name it is the name of my nutrition store.

----------


## Captainutrition

Here is a few. My mommy  :Blush:  is sending me some more in a couple of days.

----------


## Captainutrition

A few more I took with my camera

----------


## jasonbbflex

Capt, you look incredible. Great shoulders and ripped abs. Your calfs are showing well and your back is tight. Since you can't get any shorter, I suppose it's all about more ####. You did a great job, man. Hope you are proud. Onward. Best, Jason

----------


## jasonbbflex

Capt, did you get any close-up backstage shots. Love to see your vascularity; I know you were really focused on that.

J

----------


## BIG R

Jason, Jason, Jason, 

RELAX with the PIC asking! I'm sure the captain has gone above and beyond what most members do at this point with his generouse helping of PICS on two separate threads. Face and all! Where the hell are YOUR PICS, may I ask? Till then relax on asking people for more and more PICS unless you want to put your self all over the web site like captain has the done. You are borderline harassing the gentleman. Let him EAT and gain muscle in PEACE.

R

----------


## jasonbbflex

R, you are way over reacting little fellow. Stay focused on the topic and your goals. Thanks. Jason

----------


## BIG R

............while you stay focused on close-up pics. You are too funny!!! Lets just say I have the inside track on how people already "feel" about you. So take a hint there old man.

R

----------


## BIG R

Jason,
This is a forum for competitive BB'ers that are very interested in making progress by getting help. You are not as interested in providing help as you are in just getting to see more skin. Comments like, "Oh, Captain you are beautiful and have a beautiful body, oh my god....." and the like does not look too helpful to me! There is a PIC forum for PIC whores like yourself.....try putting your focus there on people that simply want to post PICS. And quit harrassing Married men. You crack me up.

R

----------


## jasonbbflex

R, thanks typing. let's hope for your continued happieness. you do make me laugh! J

----------


## dangit

Good job Capt. You should be real happy with your results. First show and you came in real ripped and tight looking. That's a great accomplishement in itself. 

I'm sure that you'll have no problem putting on a ton of muscle on this year and going back and kicking some butt  :Smilie: 

It only gets better with time buddy.

----------


## Captainutrition

Hey BIG R, remember that whole thing about the swollen ankles and stuff....WELL Monday the fit hit the shan. My whole lower body became real tight and hard, swollen feet, not real comfortable. SO this morning when I finally arose out of bed (next to my wife  :LOL:  ) I got back to a better way of eating.

dangit- I am going to shock this board in 6 months, then 1 year when I get back on that stage.  :Strong Smiley:  You'll be asking me for advice  :Smilie:  .

More pics will soon be on the way. I'll post them here and the pic forum.

----------


## BIG R

Cappy,

How are those ankles? My edema lasted for about a week. I looked like a fat-ass bag of sh*t. Only I could not help myself to enough food. Ice cream was my real poison....Ben and Jerry's Peanut Butter cup.

R

----------


## Captainutrition

> Cappy,
> 
> How are those ankles? My edema lasted for about a week. I looked like a fat-ass bag of sh*t. Only I could not help myself to enough food. Ice cream was my real poison....Ben and Jerry's Peanut Butter cup.
> 
> R



They have shape again, instead of one long shape from the calf down to the heel. I am back to eatting quality (and quanity) food. The rock hard figure is gone and the wife ain't to happy  :Frown:

----------


## BIG R

how much have you gained in the last week? Like 20lbs? That is so freaky right?

R

----------


## Captainutrition

> how much have you gained in the last week? Like 20lbs? That is so freaky right?
> 
> R


only 15# of hard rock fat!!!!!  :Devil Grin:

----------


## MIKE_XXL

Great Job Bro and you are welcome anytime...and gy the way you looked great...next year will be your year...XXL

----------


## Captainutrition

> Great Job Bro and you are welcome anytime...and gy the way you looked great...next year will be your year...XXL



Thanks again. It real going to drive the judges nutz when I show up @ 250# ripped. 

Hear me now folks that visit this thread, I will win the show next year!!! And I will be a lot HEAVIER!!  :Strong Smiley:   :Strong Smiley:   :Strong Smiley:

----------


## BDTR

Man incredible abs... I'm jealous. You'll do well for sure. Can't wait to see you at 250.

----------


## Captainutrition

> Man incredible abs... I'm jealous. You'll do well for sure. Can't wait to see you at 250.


Thanks bro. You and me both.

----------


## jasonbbflex

Man with your dedication you'll be awsome at 250#! Glad to hear you're eating your way up. Go hug your refrigerator.

----------


## Captainutrition

Glad to see the amount of hits this thread is getting  :Cool:   :Cool:

----------


## jasonbbflex

Hey Capt, and you're almost 6 weeks out again, yes? Lots of hits, lots of interest -- rock man. And get massive 250 for your show! Jason

----------


## bigol'legs

Hey job cutting up. Prob been said already but the judges musta been on crack. One thing I seen on the ab-thigh pose bring your elbows in, itll draw more attention to your abs and thighs 8). Your back looks awesome.

----------


## Captainutrition

> Hey job cutting up. Prob been said already but the judges musta been on crack. One thing I seen on the ab-thigh pose bring your elbows in, itll draw more attention to your abs and thighs 8). Your back looks awesome.


Thanks bigol'. I'll keep that in mind when I'm kickin' that ass next year.

----------


## bigol'legs2

nice work man. I would just work on your posing if I were you. Other than that, lookin cut. 
Stay pumped.

----------


## Captainutrition

> nice work man. I would just work on your posing if I were you. Other than that, lookin cut. 
> Stay pumped.


I'll do that. Hell....I'm working on to make everthing better!

----------


## sp9

Excellent work. We are about the same age, about 6 weeks apart. 33 is coming fast. You will be one of those people that looks fantastic right through their 40's.

Good Luck!

----------


## Captainutrition

> Excellent work. We are about the same age, about 6 weeks apart. 33 is coming fast. You will be one of those people that looks fantastic right through their 40's.
> 
> Good Luck!


Thanks Scott. 40....shit....60!  :Big Grin:  

That's a nice lookin' lady you got there.

----------


## Bound for Muscle

yeah, you looked real good, i would have placed you higher

but the thing about the arms...it's the same thing i was thinking when looking at your pics, and apparently you already know that. also in your pics (the ones from before the show) it looked like you may have been holding some water in your lower abs?

anyway, as i said, you looked awesome in my book. out of curiosity, who was the winner? my money is on the bald black dude

----------


## Captainutrition

> yeah, you looked real good, i would have placed you higher
> 
> but the thing about the arms...it's the same thing i was thinking when looking at your pics, and apparently you already know that. also in your pics (the ones from before the show) it looked like you may have been holding some water in your lower abs?
> 
> anyway, as i said, you looked awesome in my book. out of curiosity, who was the winner? my money is on the bald black dude



The winner was the old Hispanic bald man. I don't know how with the crappy legs he had, but his upper body was THICK.

----------


## jasonbbflex

Capt, bottom line is your abs ripped up the stage. Great definition. And you back was awesome. You should have been ranked higher. Next one's yours!

----------


## tylerdurden

really enjoyed goin through this thred,now guys,ive got a show in 8and half weeks,fairly lean now so diet wont is down to a tee,well as good as i can get it for a 1st timer,anyway,like captain i know nothing about diuretics and tanning,which diuretic and tanning method did u use captain?cos u looked much better onstage than the 1week out pics

----------

